# IPAD / Keynote grosse déception



## AstroMac (6 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Souhaitant utiliser l'IPAD en remplacement de mon portable pour présentation Keynote je suis hyper déçu, je passe sur les problèmes de police qui ne demande qu'une petite adaptation, mais l'incapacité à lire des vidéos met tous mes plans par terre...

À quand la mise a jours rendant Keynote utilisable sérieusement ???

Seb


----------



## kriso (7 Septembre 2010)

AstroMac a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Souhaitant utiliser l'IPAD en remplacement de mon portable pour présentation Keynote je suis hyper déçu, je passe sur les problèmes de police qui ne demande qu'une petite adaptation, mais l'incapacité à lire des vidéos met tous mes plans par terre...
> 
> ...


 
Ton problème, c'est quoi ?
Lire de vidéo sur ton ipad, en VGA, du mp4, de l'avi ?


----------



## USB09 (27 Juillet 2018)

Keynote c'est tout a dit lire des vidéos. D'ailleurs je m'en sers pour cropper des vidéos.


----------



## USB09 (27 Juillet 2018)

Le problème c'est que tu te décides à la dernière minute, alors qu'avant tu était cantonné à ton ordi.


----------



## aurique (28 Juillet 2018)

Non, Le problème , c'est que ce post à 8 ans .....


----------



## Sly54 (28 Juillet 2018)

USB09 a dit:


> Le problème c'est que tu te décides à la dernière minute, alors qu'avant tu était cantonné à ton ordi.


Je dirais que le problème vient plutôt de répondre à un post d'il y a 8 ans avec un KN d'époque ! Presqu'un collector !


----------



## flotow (28 Juillet 2018)

aurique a dit:


> Non, Le problème , c'est que ce post à 8 ans .....





kriso a dit:


> Lire de vidéo sur ton ipad, en VGA, du mp4, de l'*avi* ?



En lisant avi, je crois que ça aurait du mettre la puce à l'oreille


----------



## USB09 (29 Juillet 2018)

duh

Ok, pas fait attention.


----------

